# Why I'm tired of women



## racialreality9 (Aug 30, 2016)

Broadly speaking, I would say I'm tired of women.

Almost all women are the following:
-incurably leftist; they believe the world is full of smiling, happy people of all races and we will all get along (oh, but if there is ever any danger, it's your job, man, to protect her and take the fall)
-completely confused as to what they want:  if they work, they complain about being tired all the time, if they stay at home with the kids, they complain of having to take care of them, having no life, etc.
-oversexed, showy, provocative (but if you ever say that, you are an evil sexist who wants to cover up women and keep them locked up)
-believe they can do anything men can do, and want the money and respect that comes with that, but they also want to avoid the responsibility, they want special privileges, maternity leave, accommodations, etc.

Women used to have the important and valued role of rearing the next generation of the tribe.  And if they did that role well, they were loved by all.  Now, they are more of a nuisance than anything else.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Aug 30, 2016)

_Then date men~_


----------



## Mortimer (Aug 30, 2016)

Im tired of women too but for different reasons, because they dont want to date me and I almost gave up that one will ever like me. I never experienced how it is to be loved by a woman.


----------



## Kat (Aug 30, 2016)

What is this? Women bashing night?


----------



## cnm (Aug 30, 2016)

I'm tired of seeing your endless whining. Onto ignore you go.


----------



## Compost (Aug 30, 2016)

Broadly speaking, it is of little value to attach one set of characteristics to an enormous group of people, then snivel that you don't much like them.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 30, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> _Then date men~_


Gay men are mostly just women with a dick.


----------



## Compost (Aug 30, 2016)

Mortimer said:


> Im tired of women too but for different reasons, because they dont want to date me and I almost gave up that one will ever like me. I never experienced how it is to be loved by a woman.


If that is you in your avi, Mortimer, you appear to be morose. That alone is enough to keep intelligent, vibrant ladies from wanting to know you better. Just saying.


----------



## Care4all (Aug 30, 2016)

racialreality9 said:


> Broadly speaking, I would say I'm tired of women.
> 
> Almost all women are the following:
> -incurably leftist; they believe the world is full of smiling, happy people of all races and we will all get along (oh, but if there is ever any danger, it's your job, man, to protect her and take the fall)
> ...


I think you should get the kids to bed, poor a glass of wine for you and your wife or mate, and tell her all that you said above of what is bothering you about her...

None of the '' I am tired of women" crud, but all the reasons why you are thinking this way....

For all you know, she is thinking that you have the "easy life" for not having to go out and kill the lions and tigers and bears that are trying to kill everyone in the tribe, or risk your life every day while trying to hunt down that Mammoth or Buffalo to feed the tribe,

or taking your boy out hunting with you so he too could learn to be the protector and provider?


----------



## Mortimer (Aug 30, 2016)

Compost said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > Im tired of women too but for different reasons, because they dont want to date me and I almost gave up that one will ever like me. I never experienced how it is to be loved by a woman.
> ...



What exactly is morose, sorry dont know that word?


----------



## Vastator (Aug 30, 2016)

Mortimer said:


> Compost said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...


You look like a fucking mall shooter.


----------



## Mortimer (Aug 30, 2016)

Vastator said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > Compost said:
> ...



So you say my look is the problem that no women likes me? I already was thinking that my look is the main problem (because of obesity etc.). No one told me in real life that I look like a mall shooter girls usually would say I look "lieb" (cute, sweet) but they only want to be my friends and that I pay them a free drink or like that, not more.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Aug 30, 2016)

morose: 

very serious, unhappy, and quiet
very sad or unhappy
having a sullen and gloomy disposition


----------



## Mortimer (Aug 30, 2016)

Zoom-boing said:


> morose:
> 
> very serious, unhappy, and quiet
> very sad or unhappy
> having a sullen and gloomy disposition



Im serious and quiete not unhappy or sad girls tell me that i look sweet and that I AM sweet. or a few girls told me that, most girls didnt told me that im a asshole actually never a girl told me that


----------



## Zoom-boing (Aug 30, 2016)

Mortimer said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > morose:
> ...



?Where did 'asshole' come from?  

I've seen several of the pics you've posted of yourself ... you don't smile, don't look particularly happy.  Your posts seem quite serious as well.  My advice?  Lighten up, smile more, have a beer!


----------



## Mortimer (Aug 30, 2016)

Zoom-boing said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



thats my personality and i dont have any pick up lines i just say "you are beautiful i would like to know you better" that doesnt work usually but its who i am and i dont want to become a shady pick up artist


----------



## Zoom-boing (Aug 30, 2016)

Mortimer said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...



How about just saying "hi, my name is Mortimer how are you doing?" and let the conversation flow. Leave out the 'you are beautiful' part ... that's a pickup line.


----------



## Mortimer (Aug 30, 2016)

Zoom-boing said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



ok did that too, but didnt work. im honest and say what i think, its not really a pick up line, i just say what im looking for and who i am etc. im honest and direct


----------



## Compost (Aug 31, 2016)

Mortimer said:


> Compost said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...


morose - Bing

Mortimer, please believe me that I am trying to be kind with what I am about to say to you.  You are looking for love.  Nothing wrong with that.  Trouble is, you aren't finding it.  So, it's time to stop looking and live your life.  Find things to do.  Pursue your interests and/or find new interests.  Visit parks and museums, play recreational sports or card games, join a church or club- get out of your poor me nobody likes me mindset and just do stuff.

Look, not only does your avi pic look like you are sad and pathetic and on the verge of either anger or tears or both, just the fact that your avi is your own face shows that you are all you think about.  Seriously.  The choice of avi pics is virtually limitless.  Still, you didn't pick a picture of a tree, or building or bird or some actress- you picked an unsmiling, dead eyed picture of yourself!  Most people are not drawn to people who are gloomy and self obsessed.

When your focus is on others and the activity you share with them, you will be more vibrant and yes, appealing to women.  The cool thing is, when you stop desperately seeking, they usually find you!  A confident person, content with who they are, is more attractive than the most handsome man in the world.  Meanwhile, everybody is better looking when they smile.  Confident people tend to smile more...


----------



## pillars (Aug 31, 2016)

Poor alt-right beta males just can't get laid.


----------



## Compost (Aug 31, 2016)

pillars said:


> Poor alt-right beta males just can't get laid.


meow


Compost said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > Compost said:
> ...



Mortimer, I just saw your Natural Hierarchy of Men and Women via anal sex thread.  Please disregard my previous comments.  They clearly do not apply to your situation.  Turns out that awful expression on your face is due to where your head is.


----------



## koshergrl (Aug 31, 2016)

Zoom-boing said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...


Sweet Jesus please don't help him to catch a woman.


----------



## koshergrl (Aug 31, 2016)

racialreality9 said:


> Broadly speaking, I would say I'm tired of women.
> 
> Almost all women are the following:
> -incurably leftist; they believe the world is full of smiling, happy people of all races and we will all get along (oh, but if there is ever any danger, it's your job, man, to protect her and take the fall)
> ...



How about just don't worry about it.

Spend your time improving your situation, your personality, and if you happen to find a woman during the pursuit of that who takes your fancy, you're golden.

If not, at least you'll be a decent person in the end.


----------



## koshergrl (Aug 31, 2016)

People make a mistake by *dating* to find the right person, I've decided. Our whole culture is geared towards trying on people and deciding who to try on based on what they look like.

I think our ancestors had it right. Your family should choose your wife for you, or at least be involved in it. Pick someone who is a hard worker, has a good mind, is goal oriented, has the same spiritual framework. The rest sort of falls in, behind those important aspects. Search for a mate with the same mindset that you apply when you determine your career path.


----------



## Mortimer (Aug 31, 2016)

Compost said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > Compost said:
> ...



Im ok with what you say especially about doing other stuff, thats a good idea, But how can you judge me by my facial expression, thats silly. Im far from angry and Im not sad. Im just serious and quiet mostly, but I can be funny too and extrovert, most people who really know me think im a nice guy and pleasant.


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 31, 2016)

racialreality9 said:


> Broadly speaking, I would say I'm tired of women.
> 
> Almost all women are the following:
> -incurably leftist; they believe the world is full of smiling, happy people of all races and we will all get along (oh, but if there is ever any danger, it's your job, man, to protect her and take the fall)
> ...



Embrace your gayness.  Here's a t-shirt for you:


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 31, 2016)

koshergrl said:


> Sweet Jesus please don't help him to catch a woman.


Misogynists usually don't really want to catch a woman.  They're conflicted.


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 31, 2016)

Kat said:


> What is this? Women bashing night?


I love women!  Not all men do, though.  Live and let live.


----------



## Mortimer (Aug 31, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet Jesus please don't help him to catch a woman.
> ...


How I am a misogynist?


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 31, 2016)

racialreality9 said:


> Broadly speaking, I would say I'm tired of women.
> 
> Almost all women are the following:
> -incurably leftist; they believe the world is full of smiling, happy people of all races and we will all get along (oh, but if there is ever any danger, it's your job, man, to protect her and take the fall)
> ...


Ha! You should have been around those frustrated women that didn't want to be tied to the post at home,,,Rosie the Riveter had a bad 'tude about giving up their jobs and freedoms only to be suppressed by men after WWII.........


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 31, 2016)

Mortimer said:


> Im tired of women too but for different reasons, because they dont want to date me and I almost gave up that one will ever like me. I never experienced how it is to be loved by a woman.


You're not exactly Cary Grant...Maybe you need lowered expectations dating services?


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 31, 2016)

koshergrl said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...


Then he may have kids...


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 31, 2016)

Mortimer said:


> How I am a misogynist?


I don't know.  Are you?  Do you hate women? Do you deny women are what they are?


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 31, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Then he may have kids...


Plenty of gays/lesbians have kids.  That doesn't change who they are.


----------



## Mortimer (Aug 31, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > How I am a misogynist?
> ...


No I dont hate women. Im not a misogynir. I dont know what women are so I cant even deny it because I didnt figured it out yet.


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 31, 2016)

Mortimer said:


> No I dont hate women. Im not a misogynir. I dont know what women are s*o I cant even deny it because I didnt figured it out yet.*


Welcome to the Men's Club.  Here, have a beer on me!: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't fully understand women either, but that's no reason for me not to desire them much less hate them.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 31, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Then he may have kids...
> ...


The lesbians or the kids?


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 31, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > No I dont hate women. Im not a misogynir. I dont know what women are s*o I cant even deny it because I didnt figured it out yet.*
> ...


Like the old saying(s) go: women, can't live with them, can't live without them, and in some circles: women, can't live with them, can't kill them......


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 31, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Like the old saying(s) go: women, can't live with them, can't live without them, and in some circles: women, can't live with them, can't kill them......


Funny, and historically true, but the bottom line is that 1) most men, including me, don't understand women but 2) any man who hates women is either a fucking moron or gay aka "conflicted".


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 31, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


The lesbians.  Kids are kids.  Who the fuck knows what they'll grow up to be.  We don't have a "gay/straight test"....yet.


----------



## Mortimer (Aug 31, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > No I dont hate women. Im not a misogynir. I dont know what women are s*o I cant even deny it because I didnt figured it out yet.*
> ...


Wait dude, I dont hate women.


----------



## Alex. (Aug 31, 2016)

Mortimer said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...


If you are patient and take care of yourself and your dog the right one will come along and you will know a happiness that you cannot currently imagine.  If I were you I would prepare myself for that person by working out, no smoking and eating healthy.

It will happen, there is someone for everyone on this earth.


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 1, 2016)

Mortimer said:


> Wait dude, I dont hate women.


Agreed.  I was referring to racialreality9 and his fans.


----------



## baileyn45 (Sep 1, 2016)

racialreality9 said:


> Broadly speaking, I would say I'm tired of women.
> 
> Almost all women are the following:
> -incurably leftist; they believe the world is full of smiling, happy people of all races and we will all get along (oh, but if there is ever any danger, it's your job, man, to protect her and take the fall)
> ...


I have to say that your description of women totally misses every woman in my life. And I mean grandmothers, aunts, mom, sisters, wife, nieces  and daughters. Add to that employees and friends. You need a new circle of women.

Maybe I'm just lucky but just among my sisters you will find fairly apolitical, rational, hard working ladies who know exactly what they want and are willing to work and sacrifice for it. I have 5 sisters and among them are 2 of the best athletes I've ever seen and 3 of them will drop you with a right hand in a heartbeat. I run my own business and I'm jealous of the money 2 of them make. 1 of them will part your eyebrows with 30.06 at 200yds. I think at least part of that comes from the Irish side of the family, my maternal grandmother was one tough cookie. In her kitchen hung a plaque that read "I Am The Boss Of This Home And I have My Wife's Permission To Say So". As far as doing anything a man can do, call for a "crash cart" in a hospital and I will get out of 2 of their ways.

Also, I will say that I like the oversexed part. After 28 yrs of marriage my wife can take me any time she wants.


----------



## JoeMoma (Sep 1, 2016)

Women are awesome!


----------



## MaryL (Sep 1, 2016)

racialreality9 said:


> Broadly speaking, I would say I'm tired of women.
> 
> Almost all women are the following:
> -incurably leftist; they believe the world is full of smiling, happy people of all races and we will all get along (oh, but if there is ever any danger, it's your job, man, to protect her and take the fall)
> ...


Tell your mother. She made a pain in the ass like YOU, didn't she?


----------



## fbj (Sep 17, 2016)

Women,  "can't live with them,  THE END"

loll


----------



## fbj (Sep 17, 2016)

koshergrl said:


> People make a mistake by *dating* to find the right person, I've decided. Our whole culture is geared towards trying on people and deciding who to try on based on what they look like.
> 
> I think our ancestors had it right. Your family should choose your wife for you, or at least be involved in it. Pick someone who is a hard worker, has a good mind, is goal oriented, has the same spiritual framework. The rest sort of falls in, behind those important aspects. Search for a mate with the same mindset that you apply when you determine your career path.




I want a woman with a cute face, nice thighs and sexy toes


----------



## fbj (Sep 17, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...




No it;s 

Women, can't live them, THE END


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 17, 2016)

fbj said:


> I want a woman with a cute face, nice thighs and sexy toes


Good luck finding one who wants to fuck but doesn't want to live with you.


----------



## Sbiker (Sep 17, 2016)

racialreality9 said:


> Broadly speaking, I would say I'm tired of women.
> 
> Almost all women are the following:
> -incurably leftist; they believe the world is full of smiling, happy people of all races and we will all get along (oh, but if there is ever any danger, it's your job, man, to protect her and take the fall)
> ...



Women usually eating our brain, step by step... They really more strong in emotions, so they able to keep strong emotional heat - to get something from you and to damage your psychic... 

But there are only three ways to reach balance.
Do everything, woman want. For young men...
Negotiate with her. For more skilled men..
Take the glass of vodka and forget about any whining...  )


----------



## Sbiker (Sep 17, 2016)

Mortimer said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...



Why "no women"? Does your mother like you?


----------



## Sbiker (Sep 17, 2016)

Mortimer said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...



Mortimer, don't listen of any advices about "become respect", "wash your ears and make hairstyle" and so on. What can women to advice you else? When they don't want you right now, they want to make from your anyone like "servant", which can escort them, pay for them at bars and restaurants and don't cost a sexual act...

Women usually strongly don't like to be first, because they think "if no one want him, I don't want him too"... BUY a first relations with woman for yourself, learn, how it really - to have a woman, and you'll have much more chances with anothers...


----------



## JoeMoma (Sep 17, 2016)

If you have good hands, you don't really need a woman!


----------



## Sbiker (Sep 17, 2016)

JoeMoma said:


> If you have good hands, you don't really need a woman!



"Left hand is the best girlfriend"


----------



## JoeMoma (Sep 17, 2016)

Sbiker said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > If you have good hands, you don't really need a woman!
> ...


I am a bigamist.


----------



## fbj (Sep 17, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > I want a woman with a cute face, nice thighs and sexy toes
> ...




Live with me?


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 17, 2016)

Sbiker said:


> Women usually eating our brain, step by step... They really more strong in emotions, so they able to keep strong emotional heat - to get something from you and to damage your psychic...
> 
> But there are only three ways to reach balance.
> Do everything, woman want. For young men...
> ...


Women have better verbal skills.  We're all born female, but in males the Y chromosome kicks in several weeks into the pregnancy.  This is why men have nipples.

A neuropsychologist, Dr. Louann Brizendine, has written books on the differences between male and female brains.  In males, the communication section of the brain is attacked and the aggression section is ramped up.  Obviously males and females, like all humans, are more alike than different plus not all characteristics are the same in everyone.


----------



## anotherlife (Sep 17, 2016)

Women control the sex life of the species.  So they can do whatever they want.  You are a responder not a law maker, they make the laws.  Interesting biology.


----------

